# NZ Sgt Pilot Late Arrivals Club?



## Phil Froom (Jul 23, 2018)

Folks,
I am not sure if this is the correct forum for this post, but I’d appreciate any help please. I am trying to identify a New Zealand Sergeant Pilot, forced down in most likely the Western Desert. All I know of him, is his first name was Trevor... and his photo.

Any help greatly appreciated
Many thanks
Phil


----------



## Kiwiwreckdiver (Aug 1, 2018)

Forced down or KIA ?? if he was KIA he would be mentioned in a book called For your Tomorrow, great source for NZ service men lost.


----------



## Phil Froom (Aug 1, 2018)

Kiwiwreckdiver said:


> Forced down or KIA ?? if he was KIA he would be mentioned in a book called For your Tomorrow, great source for NZ service men lost.



He survived this particular incident. This photo was taken after he was awarded his Late Arrivals Club badge (seen on his left breast pocket). Not to say he was not KIA later of course...

Regards 
Phil


----------

